# Water purification



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

So I just got my Alexapure water purification system yesterday. Seems to be working great (water taste). Just wanted to let people know this will not filter out viruses (per CDC). If you are using an unknown water supply it is a great idea to either boil then filter or treat with chemicals and then filter. Just some info I wanted to put out here incase someone could use it. CDC states that the carbon filters will not remove virus from your water alone.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Check it against the Berkey, . . .

https://theberkey.com/pages/test-result

The Berkey does it all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Berkies are terrific. Life saver jerry cans are also useful.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Multiple steps in purifying water is best. Sedimentation before you filter so you do not clog your filter unnecessarily . Some times you have to let floaties float and skim them off the top as well .


----------



## TreasJo (Oct 27, 2017)

Have you heard about an alkaline water filter? Recently heard about it from the google. Says that alkaline water is good for health.


----------

